# Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming



## Hellgrinder1985 (22. April 2014)

*Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

Hab leider von TV´s keine Ahnung. Was für ein Gerät würde sich dafür eignen? In der Höhe (inkl. Fuß) sollte er nicht mehr wie 70cm haben. Das Gerät wäre so ca. 2-2,5m von mir entfernt. TV läuft über eine Schüssel und einen DVB Reciver. Würde so für ca. 500€ was gehen? Hab mal auf der Seite Prad.de geschaut,da gibt es ja so dermaßen viele

Grüße Daniel


----------



## Superwip (23. April 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

Der wäre ideal ist aber etwas teurer: Sony KDL-50W656A Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

Danke für die Info. gäbe es noch einen der etwas preiswerter ist,ev auch kleiner als 50 zoll. kann auch ein modell von 2013 oder so sein. grüße


----------



## Superwip (23. April 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

127cm/50" sind in diesem Fall offensichtlich die Optimalgröße.

Und die aktuellen Sony TVs sind aufgrund ihres geringen Inputlags die besten zum Spielen, auch die Bildqualität ist spitze.

Wenn du bei ~500€ bleiben willst nimm den:
Toshiba 50L2333DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder den:
Panasonic TX-L50B6E Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

sind die vom Inputlag auch gut?


----------



## Superwip (23. April 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

Die Sony TVs sind in dieser Hinsicht soweit ich weiß zur Zeit quasi einsame Spitze.

Bei den anderen TVs kenne ich in dieser Hinsicht keine Zahlen, du kannst "Glück" haben oder auch nicht, ansonsten sind sie aber nicht schlecht.


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

"ausreichen" würden natürlich auch 40 Zoll, wenn Du nicht arg kurzsichtig bist - ich hab das selber bei sogar 3-3,5m Abstand und kann da problemlos spielen, nur kleine Schriften sind da mühsam. Internetsurfing zB würd da nicht machen wollen. Größer wäre natürlich bei mir und auch bei Dir besser, genau wie ne S-Klasse zum Reisen besser ist als nur ein Golf, aber wenn Du da keinen passenden findest im Preisbereich, dann nimm vlt. halt 46-47, oder wenn Dir das immer noch partout zu groß wäre eben 42. Ich würde die Spieleeignung, die Du ja wohl haben willst, aber deutlich wichtiger werten als die "ideale" Display-Größe. Erst Recht, wenn man am Ende vlt dann bei Sendern mit SD-Material ein sehr unschönes Bild hat, da man einen für die Größe sehr billiges Gerät nimmt  

Wenn man bis 500€ was findet mit 50 Zoll und gut für Spiele und auch SD-Material bei dem Abstand: okay - aber ansonsten....


Der Sony würde btw. in 42 Zoll 540€ kosten - da bekommst Du vermutlich dann aber auch andere gute Geräte in 42 - 47 Zoll.


@Superwip: wie sind eigentlich inzwischen die Samsung? Die waren vor 2-3 Jahren an sich ganz gut für Games?


----------



## Superwip (23. April 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

127cm/50" wären in dem Fall offensichtlich ideal da man damit den vorhandenen Platz ausreizen kann, auch in Relation zur Sitzentfernung bewegt man sich damit schon (fast) im Bereich des idealen.

Und warum "ausreichend" wenn es auch perfekt geht?


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*



Superwip schrieb:


> 127cm/50" wären in dem Fall offensichtlich ideal da man damit den vorhandenen Platz ausreizen kann, auch in Relation zur Sitzentfernung bewegt man sich damit schon (fast) im Bereich des idealen.
> 
> Und warum "ausreichend" wenn es auch perfekt geht?



Wenn Du für das gleiche Geld ein definitiv gutes, reaktionsschnelles Display mit geringem Lag und gutem SAT-Tuner bekommst, das aber "nur" 42 oder 47 Zoll hat, würdest Du dann trotzdem lieber ein schlechteres Display nehmen, nur weil es 50 Zoll hat und in Dein "nötige Bildfläche"-Weltbild passt? ICH würde da definitiv viel eher das gute kleinere nehmen. Es muss doch nicht um jeden Preis unbedingt die Bilddiagonale der allerwichtigste Punkt bei der Entscheidung sein...  Vor allem 46/47 vs 50: die paar cm mehr oder weniger machen ja wohl auch nun wirklich bei der Sichtfläche nichts mehr aus...


----------



## Superwip (23. April 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

Ein 50" TV hat gut 70% mehr Bildfläche als einer mit 42"...


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

mir wäre halt wichtig der inputlag passt.von der grüße her bin ich variabel


----------



## Superwip (24. April 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

Die Sony TVs sind eben bekannt für ihren geringen Inputlag, bei anderen Herstellern kann man sich nicht so sicher sein, jedenfalls nicht ohne einen entsprechenden Test und TVs werden nur relativ selten auf den Inputlag getestet weil dieser im normalen TV Betrieb relativ belanglos ist.

 Die Frage ist auch was für ein Lag für dich noch akzeptabel ist oder auch nicht.

 Größe ist am Ende natürlich immer auch eine Preisfrage. Wobei ich persönlich der Meinung bin das eine optimale Größe sehr viel wert ist.


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

Wenn das stimmt, dass wirklich alle Sonys ein "gutes" Inputlag haben: der größte Sony bis 500€ wäre der hier SONY KDL-46R470 gnstig kaufen >> bei Notebooksbilliger.de   46 Zoll, mit Versand bleibst du knapp unter 500€. Ansonsten gibt es bis 500€ nur noch 42 Zöller, und da kostet der günstigste dann auch direkt 490€ Sony KDL-42W655A Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  mutmaßlich aber ne bessere Serie als der 46 Zöller (die Zahl hinter dem W ist AFAIK die Klasse, oder? )


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

die frage ist nur ob alle sony einen guten inputlag haben oder nur manche

also der SONY KDL-46R470 soll 42ms haben

der soll nur 28ms haben Samsung UE46F5000

was meint ihr?

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/samsung+ue46f5000+117cm+46+led+tv+eu/nbb/8f14e4

oder

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/tv+...6cm+46+led+tv+zum+top+preis/nbb/45c48c#navbar


----------



## Ryle (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

Bei den Sonys hat nur die W Serie geringe Input Lags. Die Samsung F Serie ist in dem Preisbereich sehr ordentlich und im Spiele Mode selbst für PC Gaming flott genug. Allerdings würde ich eher ein aktives 3D Modell der F 6er Reihe nehmen, da diese native 100Hz Panel verbaut haben was sich durchaus bemerkbar macht. Wenn du auf Smart TV verzichten kannst, kann man mit dem 6100/6170 durchaus  glücklich werden. Musst aber auf jeden Fall die neuste Firmware aufspielen, da die alte nen Framedrop Bug hatte.

Welche Features das Gerät sonst noch braucht, weißt du selbst am besten.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

also im prinzip brauch ich bis auf HDMI, USB und Scart sonst eigentlich nix.

Gäbe es sonst noch eine alternative?Die Höhe von 69cm sollte wenn es geht nicht überschritten werden


----------



## Ryle (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

Grundsätzlich würde ich am ehesten nen Samsung 46F6170 oder 40F6470 empfehlen, da diese vom P/L Verhältnis wirklich sehr gut sind.
Alternativen gibt es immer, dann aber unter 46". Der Sony KDL-42W656A hat auch einen sehr geringen Input Lag und ist auch ansonsten ordentlich. 
Gibt noch ein paar Toshis mit 100Hz Paneln in dem Preisbereich aber deren Input Lag ist dann doch wieder spürbar höher. Für Konsolen reicht es aber trotzdem noch.


----------



## Badly (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

zocke auf sharp le635 mit 60 zoll einwandfrei keine schlieren kein lag


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

@ Ryle der 46er wäre preislich ok. input passt dort auch oder?


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

@ Ryle. was ist der Unterschied zwischen Samsung 46F6170 / 40F6470 außer der Größe? wie wird das Firmwareupdate aufgespielt?Per USB?


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

Einen samsung f6470 kann ich nicht empfehlen wenn es ums zocken geht . Für das ernsthafte egoshooter zocker absolut ungeeignet und wenn du den PC anschließt Macht es einfach aufgrund des hohen lags keinen Spaß die Maus zu bedienen !

@badley

Du merkst auch nichts mehr oder was  dein sharp hat einen absolut miserablen input lag .

@te

Aktuell bist du mit den w-sonys echt am besten dran oder guck dich mal auf Display Lag | HDTV & Monitor Input Lag Database um .


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

uff...der samsung f5000 soll ja gut sein...die F6 Serie soll im Spielemodus bei 32ms Inputlag sein


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

Die 32ms der F6 Serie sind allerdings noch mit der alten Methode (Stoppuhr+Kamera) gemessen .

Mit der Leo Bodnar Methode( aktuelle und genauere Methode) hat die F6 Serie von Samsung ca. 40ms . Bei den Sonys sprechen wir von 17-19ms je nach Modell , was im Vergleich mit der alten Stoppuhr Methode 8-9ms sind .

Also alte Methode Sony unter 10ms vs. Samsung ca. 30ms das ist das dreifache und das merkt man meiner Meinung nach deutlich ! 

Ich habe selber einen Sony aus der W Reihe , vorher hatte ich einen Toshiba mit 16ms Input Lag (alte Stoppuhrmethode) und selbst das merke ich extrem gerade beim PC Betrieb .
Ein Kumpel von mir hat einen F8090 und ein anderer einen F6470 und auf beiden kann man zwar zocken , aber nicht professionell . Für Gelegenheitsspieler oder Leute die nicht ernsthaft Egoshooter oder BeatemUps zocken mag das reichen .


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

ich zock zwar gern aber zum spaß,was ist der unterschied zwischen dem Samsung UE46F6170 und demSamsung UE46F6470?


----------



## handwurstschlaufe (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

der samsung 6170 ist das abgespeckte modell des 6470 . Hat nur 2 HDMI anstatt 4 . Panell müsste das selbe sein ! Nur die Austattung ist anders .

Wenn dann der 6470 .


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

ja gut smart TV und WLAN usw brauch ich eigentlich net


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Suche ein Fernseher für TV und Gaming*

Ist ein sony kdl-50w815b geworden. also die 50 zoll sind schon sinnvoll. da lässt sich sogar schon surfen usw


----------

